# Brain Fart - 15 Amp



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Brain fart I can't remember - Simple question - can I run AC with 15 amp and nothing esle going but fridge?
thanks


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't think so. I know you need at least a 3000 W generator to run AC only. I found a conversion website and it says 15 A = 1650 watts

Happy Camping and Good Luck!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You will be livin on the edge but it can be done. Manually shut off your converter at the main fuse panel and don't use any other 120v power in the trailer or on the house circuit. This done, it will work. I wouldn't do it for very long though. I've run it this way for about 1 hour while unloading and it didn't pop.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Monitor voltage. If it drops to the low teens (110 to 113) do not run it for long. Anything higher and you are okay, anything lower and you need to turn off immediately. Check it often as overall campground voltage can swing a lot and if it drops to low you will damage the AC motor.

You will need to isolate all other ac service when you are running on a 15 amp plug.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Are you planning on running the fridge on electric or gas?


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

I ran a meter on my AC when the Trailer was new and pulled 17.1 amps for about the first minute or so and then it settled to 13 amps. I have had it work with a 15 amp but as you see above anything other than the AC on will put the AC motor and compressor at risk.

MK


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

OKay if the AC is a no go how about just the fan - does that take just as much power? or can I use a house fan inside the trailer?
thanks


----------

